
The DAO explained well - andrewfromx
http://www.enterstageright.com/archive/articles/0516/dao.htm
======
andrewfromx
"Imagine a world where Apple shareholders who've had it with Tim Cook and lose
a proxy fight to unseat him set up a new company called Dapple with new top
management. By right, Dapple starts off with those shareholders' aliquot share
of Apple's legendary cash hoard – plus the right to their aliquot share in the
profits from every Apple product on sale at the time of the split. Imagine the
possibilities, and the perils."

~~~
dv_dt
What is that split worth if the shareholders of the original company hold the
IP and other resources, like hard capital equipment/factories? It might just
make companies under DAO hold more capital assets, no cash, and lots of
debt... for that matter if you split off, do the new share holders take a
slice of the debt too? Do they have rights to use or sell licences to IP of
the original company?

~~~
andrewfromx
these are good questions. I hope some DAO experts show up on this thread :)

